# All Chloe fun



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Good girl Chloe!!


----------



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

That's awesome, sounds like you all have been working with her. Boaz will need the basic beginning class! We are still working on his play biting.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe still play bites but is starting to end I think. Chloe knows all her basic commands. The only major problem we have is her jumping on my niece and nephew. Pulling on my nieces hair. My nephew is tall enough he puts his knee up and can stop her. The person today said we should bring them in to classes and they will help with it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sounds great! Excited to follow Chloe's thread! It's so great that many of you regulars on the forum are starting to do this now.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So yesterday my mom went and got Chloe's dog food. She put it in what we call a shower room downstairs. Several times we go where is Chloe. She is in the room sleeping with her dog food. So funny.

Last night she climbed in her bed and didn't want to go upstairs to bed. So they just left her go. About midnight my mom says all of a sudden she heard her come upstairs. No gates up downstairs and she didn't get into any trouble. Just went upstairs to climb in bed.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wish Chloe good luck. The trainer called today to talk to my mom about classes. My mom told her everything she does and what she has been working on. The trainer without evaluating her said she can skip beginner and go right to intermediate. If she seems to overwhelmed the trainer said they can switch to beginner. It will be interesting see how well our training will hold up and see if she can handle the intermediate.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Great news! We need more pics!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tomorrow I turn five months. I hope someone takes some good pictures of me to show off. Just in time for my birthday I start school on wed. Puppyhood is almost half way over. I am not looking forward to my half way point because that means I have to have a operation.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well someone forgot to take some pictures of me at five months today.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Well someone forgot to take some pictures of me at five months today.


I'm sure 5 months and 1 day will not be so different :bowl:


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Today I started school. My mommy thought that intermediate might be to hard since I skipped beginner. But it wasnt and I did well. Although all of us school kids love to bark. Met a cute saint bernard puppy. Here is a video and picture of me after class. I keep telling them they need to bring out the good camera because these silly iphones dont really show how cute I am.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So I think I am starting to learn not to bite when I jump up on my friends lap. I jump up and start biting then mommy comes and tells me off. I then lay down on her lap and look at mommy wagging my tail. Then I just melt their hearts with my cuteness.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Finally someone got a good picture of me.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not supposed to be up here.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

You are such a cutie Chloe!


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

Soo cute!! I love her expressions. Good luck with all your training ,Chloe!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Busy week and I am just getting caught up now on some Chloe. Getting big! What a cutie!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Playing fetch and tug with mom.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Look at that face.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

At what age did you start to reduce your pups food. It seems Chloe is starting to lose that slender look. She maybe has stopped growing as tall. You can still feel her ribs but it seems she is gaining a little belly. She is still trim looking. She was eating four cups a day but we started to reduce it a little today.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

According to the guidelines on Acana Puppy & Junior food, you start to cut back at 44lbs


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That sounds about right. On the nutro bag it says six months. My guess is she is somewhere between 40 and 45 lbs. She gets weighed next week at the vets so we can make sure she is still under 50 for her next heartworm. We were planning on cutting back after she is spayed at the beginning of July.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe practicing her stay with distractions and her leave it.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Chloe is so cute! I love the videos! I always feel like I get to "know" people's dogs just a little better when I see them in action. 

As for food-- my guy gets 1 cup kibble and 1 cup wet food OR another cup of kibble (2 cups kibble or 1 kibble, 1 can wet food) depending on the day/training, but we do use other treats for training in addition to this.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I hate this singing bunny.


----------



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

She is so cute.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Love her calm innocent face!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is her freaked out face lol. Every time my mom uses this new stick vacuum on the kitchen floor she comes over and lays beside my chair and the wall.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great photos! She's a real doll


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe went to the vet today with my mom to pick up her heartworm pills. She weighed 46lbs. She also got her spaying scheduled for the first week in July.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Today was a great day with the kids over. She even got a little play time off leash with my nephew. No biting or jumping. The key with her is to stop playing before she gets to the over aroused state and to have my nephew keep the toy at her level. I have a video to post but it's uploading.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Another good day with the kids. Even my three yearold niece was playing a tiny bit with her off leash.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

She is so cute, I love the picture with all the dirt on her muzzle lol


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Today Chloe turned six months old. She graduates her intermediate training class next wed. Trainer said she is doing very well. She can either repeat the class for free or pay and do the advance class. Then next Friday she gets spayed. So she will have some down time. She is getting better with the kids when they are over and her play biting is getting better. The trainer said she has great potential to be a awesome dog.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Chloe! I am sure you are going to be one awesome dog!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Let me in.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great photos! She looks so big now next to your nephew. Great that she is doing so well with her training and playing with the kids. Good luck with the spay. I know you're as nervous as I am about it, but soon it will all be over with!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I missed Chloe's birthday, happy birthday sweet girl!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

The house is so quiet this morning. Chloe got dropped off at the vet this morning for her spay. Mom said she didn't even care she left. She was all over everyone greeting them. They did a pre spay exam before she left and are doing bloodwork before they spay her. We can pick her up late this afternoon. It's crazy how much you miss having a dog when they aren't here.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is out of surgery and will be home in a couple hours. I sure do miss her when she isn't here.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad the surgery went well. Look forward to more pupdates!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is sleeping comfortably. We didn't catch her in time and she crawled on the couch. We will have to keep a eye on her so she doesn't do that again. They told us that we have to keep her calm for 14 days.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope everything went well. The hard part is keeping her calm for 2 weeks.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> She is sleeping comfortably. We didn't catch her in time and she crawled on the couch. We will have to keep a eye on her so she doesn't do that again. They told us that we have to keep her calm for 14 days.


They said the same for us. Rundle doesn't jump on furniture now, so with that I do not need to worry. I know she will eventually get a little stir crazy, but I am going to do the best I can by taking her for lots of short walks. We have a dog filled neighborhood, so the trickiest part will be keeping her calm when she sees a friend.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Keeping a puppy calm for 2 weeks... mission impossible?! 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

momo_ said:


> Keeping a puppy calm for 2 weeks... mission impossible?!
> Good luck!!!


Yes it is. She is already back to her normal self this morning. This is going to be a long two weeks.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Yes it is. She is already back to her normal self this morning. This is going to be a long two weeks.


That's great that she is completely back to normal! As I said on Rundle's page, she's not quite there yet. Hopefully soon! And then the next thing I can worry about is how to displace her energy.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Last night we were going to make her sleep downstairs. She was having none of that. I have a accordion style door on my bedroom. She proceeded to get under it and took a flying leap on my bed. She then proceeded to greet me by licking my face. Needless to say she got carried up the stairs and put on the bed. She was not going to sleep downstairs. My mom made sure her indecision was ok after she did that.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Got some major crimped ears going on from the rain this morning. She looks so sad. Why won't you play with me.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Is it just the angle of the camera or does Chloe have a really long face? Rundle gets crimpy ears when they get wet too <3


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Its just the angle of the camera.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I will try to get some new pictures in the next few days. Chloe turns seven months next week. Where does the time go. She was so glad all her restrictions from spaying are off now. She got to play off leash with a saint bernard puppy this morning in class. We may try and work through another round of classes and try for the cgc this fall. We have to get something straightened out with her instructor first. We also may have found a combination that works to keep her from eating her stools. We had started a grain free proplan with a probiotic. Well she doesnt seemed to have touched her stools the last couple days. So the small bag of food is gone we got so we are going to finish the nutro we had left. If she goes back to trying to eat it we will no it was the nutro. If she dont we will know the probiotic is what did it. Tomorrow we have a family get together so she has to be home all day by herself. We were going to take her but ninenty degree heat we cant. She was going to be able to swim.

She is such a cutie and brings so much love to our lives. Even when she jumps on me and sits on my face lol.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Flashing that golden smile.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Flashing that golden smile.


Pretty girl


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She is so cute nothing is better than a smile from a golden!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This picture isn't very good. Chloe has a couple friends staying with us for a few days. They are my sisters dogs and are old and she doesn't understand why they won't play.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My sisters dog and Chloe in a barking match.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe turned seven months today. She has had a fun day. Playing with a couple puppies in class this morning and tormenting my sisters dogs all day. She started her advanced training class last week. This class is geared to taking the CGC test. We will probably do it when she finishes. I don't know if she will pass but it will be something fun to do. I am going to try and make a effort to get some good pictures with my other camera this week.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe turned seven months today. She has had a fun day. Playing with a couple puppies in class this morning and tormenting my sisters dogs all day. She started her advanced training class last week. This class is geared to taking the CGC test. We will probably do it when she finishes. I don't know if she will pass but it will be something fun to do. I am going to try and make a effort to get some good pictures with my other camera this week.


Awww, so sweet that she's got some playmates for the next while. Awesome work on her training. Can't wait to hear all about how she does with the CGC test! And pictures are always welcome :


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy 7 months Chloe. Boy time is flying by. I love reading all about your activities. You are such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe always has a couple moments in the evening where she wants to play rough with her mouth and jumps at my mom outside and bites her arms. With my sisters dogs here the last two days there has been none of that. Even though they are two old and won't play she still tries. My sisters one dog gives a loud bark at her when she jumps on him. She knows to back off then they sit there and bark and pretend to play with their mouths. It's funny. Hopefully this weekend has taught her a little something about playing to rough. She will be at their house next weekend for three days.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This video is cute. My sisters old dog really does love Chloe.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ah yes... I love when dogs kiss one another (though at the dog park its always kinda like...oooohh I hope you don't have anything that you can pass onto my dog). The other day a 3 month old lab/mastiff gave my Rundle kisses and it was so sweet!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute. Chloe just crashed last night after they went home. Even though they didn't play with her she was worn out from tormenting them all weekend. 

Today she will be home with me for a few hours while my parents take the kids out to swim at my aunts today. I hope she behaves for me lol. I told my mom she doesn't have to gate her in the kitchen. Every time we go out to swim it's to hot to take her.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My parents went out of town this morning. My baby is going to be leaving to go to my sisters in awhile. I am going to miss her for a few days.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh no! I know when I had to leave Rundle for a couple of days I missed her like crazy!! Hopefully the time goes by fast, and you enjoy a little quiet time to yourself!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is sleeping under my recliner right now. I am sure she will have fun playing with my nephew and tormenting my sisters dogs. Hopefully if my sisters has to crate her she won't hate it to much. My niece turns 4 Sunday so she may have to crate her when they go to dinner if my parents aren't back yet.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Aww my sister just came and picked up Chloe. She laughed because my mom left her instructions.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My baby is back home. She is all tuckered out from this weekend. My nephew ran her so much. He would go on the other side of the fence and Chloe would run up and down chasing him from the inside. Funny story my sister got up with her in the morning and when she let her back in Chloe went and jumped on the kids and woke them up at 630. Of course my niece started screaming lol.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay! I bet you are happy she's home and well


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah I am glad she is home. I am glad she has somewhere to go that we trust. Now I have to get some good pictures this week.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Always looking forward to more pictures!!


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

It sounds like she had a lot of fun!! A tired dog is a happy dog!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aw she looks so sweet sleeping!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My nephew took these pictures of Chloe today.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Very cute! Does she have much feathering on her tail yet?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She has some on her tail and the back of her legs. Also on her backend. She has been laying out by the shed because the kids freaked her out lol. They were making a fort in the living room. They used one of those table mate tables and she hates those things.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> She has some on her tail and the back of her legs. Also on her backend. She has been laying out by the shed because the kids freaked her out lol. They were making a fort in the living room. They used one of those table mate tables and she hates those things.


Aw poor thing. Hope she can come back inside soon :curtain:


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ha she is still outside. That's why she looks so sad in the pictures.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My nephew decided he was going take off the screen because she wouldn't come in. LoL


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She is so cute!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> My sisters dog and Chloe in a barking match.


I just was playing this and Noah went NUTS barking in reply. Am I a bad mommy that I played it over and over? Yes, I think I am - he's still barking 5 minutes later! LOL


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ha Ha. Funny. Whenever Chloe crawls under my recliner and I need her to come out I play that video.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thought I would post a picture of Chloe's tail since you were asking. I might be getting a new camera in the next week so hopefully I will get some better pictures.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Thought I would post a picture of Chloe's tail since you were asking. I might be getting a new camera in the next week so hopefully I will get some better pictures.


Awesome! Thanks! Looks very similar to Rundle's right now. I can't wait for her full tail to come in. Its one of my favourite features on Goldens.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> My nephew decided he was going take off the screen because she wouldn't come in. LoL


I really like this picture of Chloe, she's smart and cute


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So grown up now!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

What a sweet face! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I got my new camera today so hopefully I can get some better pictures then from my iPhone once I learn how to work it.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe decided she would nap while I played with my new camera.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

New camera looks like it takes good pictures! Can't wait to see more Chloe!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah much better. The cool thing is I can transfer them from the camera right to my phone wirelessly.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's growing up into a very pretty young lady!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe went and got weighed today. She is 51 lbs. We measured her at around 22 inches. Not sure how accurate that is since she wanted to grab the measuring tape lol. We did it while she was laying down. I think she looks like a mini golden because we were so used to our big boy Jake. He was very tall and was 90 lbs.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Chloe has such a pretty face. I love your pictures of her nestled on the bed overing of big flowers!

My Roxi (11 years old) weighs only 52 lbs., so she is on the small side, too. Actually, I find it to be a good size. Wrigley (84 lbs.), my male is obviously much larger -- and he is also much stronger if he pulls on his leash.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Great pictures with your camera. I'm going to have to get one also, I'm only using my cell phone and it's a little old. I think 50 lbs is a nice size for Miss Chloe


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

KKaren said:


> Great pictures with your camera. I'm going to have to get one also, I'm only using my cell phone and it's a little old. I think 50 lbs is a nice size for Miss Chloe


That picture is from my phone lol. I am hoping to get some good ones tonight when we go to my sisters. Hopefully some good outside shots. I am still learning how to use it.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Playing fetch with mom


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

Chloe is so pretty and around the 50lbs mark is a great size. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

One more. Mom stepped outside so I decided to grab the clean laundry.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She is such a pretty color! That last picture is really funny! Daisy likes helping with socks.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> One more. Mom stepped outside so I decided to grab the clean laundry.


I love that look on her face, showing some of her personality


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

KKaren said:


> I love that look on her face, showing some of her personality


When my mom went outside she grabbed it and came into the family room. I said come let me see what you have and she sat right in front of me like that.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> When my mom went outside she grabbed it and came into the family room. I said come let me see what you have and she sat right in front of me like that.



Such a rascal!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Enjoying a lazy morning outside.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She's so pretty and looks really relaxed!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I really like Chloe's colour! Can't wait to see what she looks like with her full coat!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Happy eight months today to my beautiful girl. You are turning into such a sweet young lady. My mom commented today that she hasn't jumped up and bit her arms while playing in a few days. My dad says she is turning into just as sweet as Jake was. Last night on their two mile walk a lady asked what kind of dog she was and how old. She commented on how well behaved she was. The lady had a little yippe dog lol. This weekend she is going to my sisters house for a couple days while my parents go to my other sisters for the weekend.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy 8 Month Birthday Beautiful!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy 8 months Chloe!! Glad her sweeter side is starting to come through more often now. Golden's are such good dogs... it was bound to happen sooner than later.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This video is so cute. Although Chloe hasn't jumped on the kids the last couple of months my four year old niece is small and still wouldn't play with her too much. Chloe stayed with them this weekend and I think something happened. This video is from today when she was over.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Awww no one can resist a goldy huh?!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

All of the work you and your family have put into Chloe is showing. They are now buddies, very sweet video.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

It was pretty amazing. She has two senior dogs at home but Chloe would always make her nervous when she got excited. Today she even took her outside and threw some balls. My mom is like your getting brave but you need to come where I can see you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Another adorable video with my niece. She has Chloe listening to her so well.






And another one this may still be processing


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe says She is dirty and needs a bath.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe says She is dirty and needs a bath.


Rundle needs to show you how to get dirty! Cuz you look clean to me!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Whenever life gets me down I can always rely on this girl brightening my day.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe says hi.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I can see why Chloe brightens your day! She is so pretty and sweet looking.

Frankly, without my two babies, life would not be the same. They are such a blessing to me!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Chloe!!!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I posted these in a thread on the main discussion but I thought I would add them to Chloe's thread.

My sister is watching her friends four month old weimamer. Chloe had so much fun.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Chloe is so pretty! I love the videos. She looks like she is having the time of her life!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. She had a blast tonight. They were going until they put coopers leash on him to leave.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

They look like they had fun with each other but those bite faces always look scary haha.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Daisy123 said:


> They look like they had fun with each other but those bite faces always look scary haha.


Ha ha they do. Cooper kept biting her nose and she just let him do it. He is a sweet little pup to. It's the second time this week she has had a play date with him.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Can I please have some of your sandwich.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Finally after all the trainer screw ups. Chloe finally got her certificate for graduating intermediate class.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats that is awesome!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yay good job Chloe!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

So pretty and smart, Chloe! Congratulations!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome job Chloe!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We would like to do more training classes somewhere else or a different type of class in the future. We just don't know how to work on her to get her to quit barking in this environment. She doesn't bark or get anxious when she is out for walks and sees other dogs. But for some reason in these training environments they make her bark and anxious. She otherwise does not show anxiety at any other time.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Happy nine months to my baby girl today. I am going to try and get some pictures outside this weekend. Chloe has turned into such a sweet and well behaved dog. She listens so well and have had no teenage problems. The only big issue she has is her greetings when people come over. We do need to work on her leash walkin a little more. Hard to believe in a few months we will be leaving puppyhood behind.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My girl sitting in my lap this morning. Turning into such a great dog.

Had a visitor today. He has a young lab. Chloe did pretty well with her greeting of him. It's funny when someone comes over who has a dog and has been through training with it she does so much better with her greetings. They know how to deal with it.

On kind of a side note. Today we put a offer in on a piece of property we plan on building on in about year and a half. It backs up to a 1100 acre woods. If we get the property Chloe will have so much fun going for hikes. Hopefully we will know if we got it within a week or so.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I forgot the picture lol.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Sounds like that property would be awesome


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Chloe is such a pretty girl


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Chloe is going to ace her training...I can tell !


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Sounds like that property would be awesome


Hopefully we get it. We put in a very strong offer. If we do it's going to feel like forever until we move. My dad retires in June next year. Then we have to get our place ready to sell. Chloe might even have a playmate. The guy who is helping his parents sell the property is also building close. They have lab about eight months older then Chloe.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> Finally after all the trainer screw ups. Chloe finally got her certificate for graduating intermediate class.


Congratulations!! Good job Chloe.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is 9.5 months. It's amazing how well she listens. Today she was outside while my parents are doing yard work. Which she loves. They left the gate open. He goes the dog a out front. My mom goes out front but before she even got out there my dad told her to come and she came right back into the yard. Yesterday my parents went on a day trip to visit my nephew. So Chloe stayed with me for 12 hours. She was so good. That was the longest she has stayed with me. I attached a video as you can see she got bored since she didn't get no exercise. I am so proud of her.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Haha so cute


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Haha so cute


She is obsessed with her tail. We aren't sure why she does this. Every time we tell her off or no she listens and then starts chasing her tail. You would think we taught her to do that but we haven't.

It is so fun to see her recall in action. We haven't really done anything except telling her to come and she never gets the opportunity to do it. So running off hasn't been practiced. It was so cute when my dad told her to come and she ran back in the yard and jumped on him. She got four miles of walking today[two separate two mile walks]. So she made up for being with yesterday and not getting any exercise.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not much going on. Chloe will be ten months on Sunday. I shot this little video when my nephew walked through the door. It's kind of long. If you listen carefully you can hear her whining. This was actually pretty mild as far as her greetings.


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

The video made me laugh, Lucy does the exact same thing when anyone comes into our house! When my husband comes home from work she whines for about 5 minutes and she always has to have a teddy bear in her mouth to greet anyone. Chloe is a gorgeous girl


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not much going on in Chloe land. She turned ten months on Sunday. She has turned into such a sweet girl.

On a side note we have come to an agreement on our property we are going to buy. Should have the offer signed this week or next. Chloe will have two acres and a 1100 acre woods we can hike with her in. She is going to love it. 

Here is s picture and a video of her new trick shaking for her Bannana.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Awww! She is such a sweet little girl! A very happy 10 month birthday dear Chloe! 

Congratulations on your new home! What a wonderful gift for your little girl


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Awww! She is such a sweet little girl! A very happy 10 month birthday dear Chloe!
> 
> Congratulations on your new home! What a wonderful gift for your little girl


Thanks hopefully it all goes smooth and we have no hitches going into closing. It's just a piece of land and we will be building in about a year and a half.

It's amazing how this little puppy used to crinkle her nose when we told her no or gave a command. She was so conflicted. Now she knows what is expected and she listens. So awesome to see her mature into such a good girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice job Chloe!! Cute video. Her coat looks great, very shiny. Excited for you and keeping my fingers crossed that you get the property you are looking at.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Went out and enjoyed our last day of warm weather. It was seventy five today.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Chloe is so pretty! 

What wonderful news about your move. Wow! That will be heaven for her! We were looking at a house for my mom recently and the owner had photos of Goldens all around (so I knew I immediately liked the place). He was moving to Minnesota for land. I can't think of a better gift for a dog!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anele said:


> Chloe is so pretty!
> 
> What wonderful news about your move. Wow! That will be heaven for her! We were looking at a house for my mom recently and the owner had photos of Goldens all around (so I knew I immediately liked the place). He was moving to Minnesota for land. I can't think of a better gift for a dog!


Thanks. We havent signed the offer yet because the guy is getting covenents together but he says it's ours. Hopefully we will have it signed soon and close the end of the year. We have a huge yard now but two acres will be like four times as big. Hopefully nothing happens and closing goes smoothly.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She's so beautiful! That's great that she will have so much land to run around soon.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My sweet girl.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww!! What a sweet pea! Rundle loves those wood chews too!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Awww!! What a sweet pea! Rundle loves those wood chews too!


Oh really. Chloe loves them so much. I had to leave for about a hour tonight. When I got home its so sweet to see how she missed me. My mom said she paced the whole time I was gone. I love her so much. I can't believe our pups will be leaving the puppy forum next month. Just today my mom saw a picture of a litter of Golden's for sale. She wants to get Chloe a playmate. But my dad will not go for a puppy right now. He doesn't miss the puppy stage at all. Once we move and get a fence put up we might try to rescue a young golden. My mom said she could do another puppy but no way will my dad go for that lol. Not since we have got Chloe to a good point. We are waiting for our bank appraisel to come through. If that comes through as a good appraisel we will be starting the closing process. There is always a chance it will come in way under our agreed upon price. I don't think they will come down but will probably just hang on to the property.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Happy eleven months to my sweet girl today. Hard to believe in one month on Christmas Day she will be leaving puppyhood. Where has the time gone. Happy thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well in a few weeks we will be saying goodbye to the puppy forum. This will probably be the last post in her thread. I will probably make a seperate post reflecting on the year. We have come so far and she has turned into such a sweet girl. I love when she crawls in my lap and sleeps. We are almost ready to close on our new property. I can't wait to take her over there and walk through the woods.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww! I'm glad she is doing so well! She has grown into such a beautiful and loving girl for your family!! Excited to celebrate our one year birthdays with you soon


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

She's such a pretty girl! She looks like she is a sweetie!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I posted this in pictures but wanted to add it to Chloes thread.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Love her smile!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Chloe is such a cutie!!! I feel a crazy need to smooch my screen each time I see this thread! Her expressions seem to indicate she has quite a personality 

So fun to follow her interactions with Daisy


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Not only is she beautiful but so well-behaved! Look at her posing so nicely with Santa!!! Our Christmas tree is gated off, no soft dog bed would survive around here, etc. Good girl, Chloe! 

I bet Chloe will feel like she is in paradise at your new property, and when she gets a new friend, will be in heaven!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anele said:


> Not only is she beautiful but so well-behaved! Look at her posing so nicely with Santa!!! Our Christmas tree is gated off, no soft dog bed would survive around here, etc. Good girl, Chloe!
> 
> I bet Chloe will feel like she is in paradise at your new property, and when she gets a new friend, will be in heaven!


No she wasnt well behaved. Lol. That's why my parents are in the picture. There was cat adoptions and a ton of dogs in petco so she was a little wild. She doesn't bother the tree or Christmas decor.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Gosh, I am such a klutz sometimes! This message was meant for the other Chloe!!  

I love the picture of your Chloe sniifing the ornaments on the tree  She looks remarkably calm and composed. She seems to be forming a real bond with your neice as well.. Its so nice to seem them play so well together!

Its really hard to believe that our pups will be leaving the puppy forum soon. it has been a crazy but wonderful journey so far.. and I am sure it is only going to get better.. Are you planning anything for her big birthday?




goldenewbie said:


> Chloe is such a cutie!!! I feel a crazy need to smooch my screen each time I see this thread! Her expressions seem to indicate she has quite a personality
> 
> So fun to follow her interactions with Daisy


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas and HAPPY BIRTHDAY Chloe!!!! You're offically no longer a puppy on GRF! It's been so fun to watch you grow over the year, and I look forward to your big girl adventures now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all, Happy 1st Birthday to Chloe.
She's become a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks. I can't believe it's been a year. I will do a year update in a couple days with some Christmas pictures.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Merry Christmas Chloe!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas and happy 1st birthday Chloe!! I hope you had lots of fun today!


----------

